# AMR EVOC written



## EMTelite (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys I have my AMR EVOC written and Track test for tomorrow has anyone here taken the test and knows how I can prepare for the written portion of the test and maybe some tips for the track portion 

Thanks


----------



## medicdan (Aug 3, 2009)

Take a look at the below link for information from the source-- including a practice test online. 
http://www.amr-evoc.com/

Also search for "EVOC" or "CEVO" on here for more reflections on the class.

Good luck, drive smoothly, and DONT CRASH!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

Erm... they should be making you watch a (boring as hell) video, then setting up a cone course.


Nothing to it.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Erm... they should be making you watch a (boring as hell) video, then setting up a cone course.
> 
> 
> Nothing to it.



Yeah, I don't get what the big deal about EVOC is.  Easiest thing ever

Of course this is coming from somebody who has gotten in trouble the most regarding my driving.


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 4, 2009)

*In name only.*

The EVOC course is about driving emergency vehicles in name only.  Cones and a quick stop? Hmmm...


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Erm... they should be making you watch a (boring as hell) video, then setting up a cone course.
> 
> 
> Nothing to it.






well you could do like one rookie did and hit somebody during his test..........needless to say he failed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> well you could do like one rookie did and hit somebody during his test..........needless to say he failed.



I also heard the stories of the new hire who backed into a lightpoll with the director of ops present...


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I also heard the stories of the new hire who backed into a lightpoll with the director of ops present...



yeah that happened to.


----------

